

Ask HN: Should I support PHP 5.2 - superice

I am programming on a PHP application since mid last year, and the code is becoming more complicated by the day. I would like to use namespaces, but with PHP 5.2 still being widely used, is it reasonable to switch to PHP &gt;= 5.3 ?<p>According to the usage stats found here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;w3techs.com&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;details&#x2F;pl-php&#x2F;5&#x2F;all I would exclude about 33% of my customers. Then again, those stats are about servers, not about my customers specifically. (Most hosting companies offer 5.3 or higher these days right?)<p>Any opinions?
======
masom
Seeing that PHP 5.6 is just about to be released and PHP 5.4 has been out for
years, I would target php 5.4+

PHP 5.2 has reached end of life over 3 years ago.
[http://php.net/eol.php](http://php.net/eol.php)

~~~
superice
Yeah, I guess you're right, I didn't realize PHP 5.2 was that old already.
Thanks for replying!

